# instantcake problems



## Cajun (Jan 7, 2002)

I posted this already at dvrupgrade.com's forums. thought i'd post it here too. Any help is appreciated.

I started the instantcake upgrade but it stopped. Here is what's on my screen:

Just hit <enter> and we will being baking your instantcake!

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd or too many mounted file systems
/etc/rc.d/rc S: /cdrom/live/bin/ptvbake
no such file or director
/#

I hit enter and nothing happens.

My setup:
Win XP Pro
AMD A64
1gb RAM
HD trying to install instantcake on: MAXTOR DIAMONDMAX 21 500GB PATA


----------



## Cajun (Jan 7, 2002)

OK..I seemed to have gotten past my original problem (see above) but now I've got a new error message:

/dev/hdc: read only file system
restore failed: unable to open destination device for writing

Cannot continue - processing aborted

this is a brand new HD...not formatted. do they come from the factory as read only?


----------



## IminMs (Sep 10, 2006)

Make sure that hdc(the primary of the ide cable) is the drive with instantcake and hdd(secondary postion) is the new drive.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

the CDROM should be the primary slave, the new drive( the one to be instantcaked) should be the secondary master. set the bios to boot from the CDROM first. Make sure the CDROM drive is jumpered as slave and the new hard disk is jumpered as master w/o slave present.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 7, 2002)

Finally got everything hooked up correctly and jumpered etc.

Now enjoy 562 wonderful TiVO hours.

Thanks for everybody's help


----------

